# connecting dvd recorder and NTL digital box



## stepasider (27 May 2007)

Just purchased a philips dvd recorder. I am having problems trying to connect up - cannot get signal into box in order to receive channels. NTL box has only antenna in and one scart outlet. I purchased a double scart adapter - and pluged box scart to adapter with one scart going to dvd and the other going to tv. No luck - NTL say I need a "Y" shaped scart but Peats or Maplin have never heard  of. - Any ideas??


----------



## podgerodge (2 Jun 2007)

scart from ntl box to dvd recorder.  scart from dvd 
recorder to tv.

remember you will only ever receive one signal when using the ntl digital - its not like analog tuning in every station - you just select your av1 or av2 etc on your tv to receive the ntl signal - and select which channel on the ntl signal you want by using the ntl remote control.


----------



## Technologist (2 Jun 2007)

Mine also has just one Scart. It came with a a special cable, a Scart at one end and two at the other. One labelled Vido and the other TV. It's only available from NTL. You won't find it in the shops.

The NTL box is ouputting in RGB, so if you connect that to the video recorder using a standard Scart, you need to make sure the video recorder can accept RGB signals. Many only accept compisite signals. Composite video is less sharp than RGB.

I used to have a Philips DVD recorder, but when I connected the NTL box to it by a standard Scart cable, the pictures were normal for a while and then took on a blue-tint. So, I used the NTL split cable instead and made my recordings from the composite signal.


----------



## europhile (4 Oct 2007)

Okay.

Could somebody please start at the very beginning and tell me how to connect up my television, DVD recorder and NTL digital box.

I need to know exactly what goes in where.

I'm getting the analogue and the digital signal and I only want the digital.  It's too confusing to have both when trying to record something.

In simple language.  From scratch.  I haven't got a clue.  Thank you.


----------



## TarfHead (5 Oct 2007)

ntl cable in to splitter. One to TV and one to ntl digital box.

SCART 1:2 adapter (Power City) from ntl digital box

From SCART 1:2 adapter, one SCART lead to TV, one to DVD recorder (SCART IN)

Another SCART lead from DVD recorder (SCART OUT) to TV.

Works for me (actually mine is even more complicated, with VCR & analog split through to TV in other room).


----------



## europhile (6 Oct 2007)

TarfHead said:


> SCART 1:2 adapter (Power City) from ntl digital box
> 
> From SCART 1:2 adapter, one SCART lead to TV, one to DVD recorder (SCART IN)



Thank you.  Will report back.


----------



## Luckycharm (10 Oct 2007)

You sound like my Dad who just got a Philips DVD recorder, he still does not get there is only one Digital outlet and that  you cannot record e.g. Sky sports 1  and then Sky sports 2


----------



## Awhite15 (7 Sep 2008)

*Any help?*

  Hi All,

Im tryin to run 2 tv's from one Ntl box, the first TV is working ok through the TV SCART on the box and into the Ext on the TV. The problem is that I am also trying to get the signal to go from the 'cable out' on the box to the 2nd TV via a coaxial cable. I can get a signal from this but it isnt the same as the one an TV 1 .. What I am trying to achieve is to have the same channels and same channel quality on both TVs at the same time and for both to be switched at the same time via the remote.. Is this possible using the way that I have done, or will I have to get  a SCART splitter box and run a new SCARt cable???.. Id hoped to not have to run the new cable as the run is quite awkward and id need about 20 metres of SCART .. Can anybody help me on this??

Regads,
Al


----------



## TarfHead (8 Sep 2008)

*Re: Any help?*



Awhite15 said:


> Im tryin to run 2 tv's from one Ntl box, the first TV is working ok through the TV SCART on the box and into the Ext on the TV. The problem is that I am also trying to get the signal to go from the 'cable out' on the box to the 2nd TV via a coaxial cable. I can get a signal from this but it isnt the same as the one an TV 1 .. What I am trying to achieve is to have the same channels and same channel quality on both TVs at the same time and for both to be switched at the same time via the remote.. Is this possible using the way that I have done, or will I have to get a SCART splitter box and run a new SCARt cable???.. Id hoped to not have to run the new cable as the run is quite awkward and id need about 20 metres of SCART .. Can anybody help me on this??
> 
> Regads,
> Al


 
What you are trying to achieve is possible, but you may need to change your approach. The digibox to TV1 connection is straightforward; a SCART doesn't need to be tuned in.

For TV2, you are running coaxial from the cable out connection to, I assume, a coaxial input to TV2. This is the piece that, I think, will not work for you. The digital signal travelling along the coaxial is not, I believe, capable of being tuned in to a standard TV. If, as you say, you could run SCART along that length, then it should be OK, but I have never seen SCART used in that way.

In my home, I connect the digibox to a VCR, and run coaxial from the RF Out on the VCR to TV2. The VCR has to be powered on & set to the SCART IN 'channel' for this to work. But it does work.

So, in addition to getting the digibox signal relayed, TV2 get the analog channels too.


----------



## SISSOKO (15 Oct 2008)

europhile said:


> Thank you. Will report back.


 
Europlhile, did this work? having same problem. got new dvd recorder
unable to tune channels for recording..


----------



## pnh (15 Oct 2008)

u might find this TV Connection Advisor useful.I did.


----------



## SISSOKO (15 Oct 2008)

Thanks pnh will give that a try tonite....


----------



## TarfHead (15 Oct 2008)

SISSOKO said:


> Europlhile, did this work? having same problem. got new dvd recorder
> unable to tune channels for recording..


 
Are you trying to tune your digital signal into your DVD recorder ? If so, it will not work.

- DVD recorder does not, I assume, have a digital tuner.
- Digital signal only available through SCART (or equivalent, e.g. red/white/yellow cable) & SCART does not require tuning, i.e. set DVD recorder to something like AV1, AV2, L1, L2


----------



## SISSOKO (16 Oct 2008)

Hi TarfHead , 

My problem is how do i record from my ntl box ? I understand that there is
no tuning as such like an old vcr but my dvd recorder should have a list of
channels programmed into it that i can select from to record am i right?

Heres my set up
NTL MMDS FEED INTO NTL SET TOP BOX
SCART FROM NTL BOX TO DVD RECORDER AND ONE TO TV AV1
SCART FROM DVD RECORDER TO TV AV2
AV1 MY CHANNELS ARE COMING IN
AV2 HAS MY DVD SET UP MENU AND IF I PLAY A DVD THIS COMES IN ON AV2

Sony tv CURRYS and sony recorder PIXMANIA is this the problem ??

What am i doing wrong ??

4 days of frustration and counting.


----------



## TarfHead (16 Oct 2008)

SISSOKO said:


> Hi TarfHead ,
> 
> My problem is how do i record from my ntl box ? I understand that there is
> no tuning as such like an old vcr but my dvd recorder should have a list of
> channels programmed into it that i can select from to record am i right?


 
Depends on the recorder. I would assume that it has the capability to record from an analog source. Given that you're on MMDS I'm not sure how you are getting those channels (i.e. non-digital).



SISSOKO said:


> Heres my set up
> NTL MMDS FEED INTO NTL SET TOP BOX
> SCART FROM NTL BOX TO DVD RECORDER AND ONE TO TV AV1
> SCART FROM DVD RECORDER TO TV AV2
> ...


 
Have you tried to record on the DVD recorder using AV1 as your (recording) source ? I would expect this to be what you seek. If you have, and it has not worked, what was recorded ?

Also, if you watch TV from the DVD recorder source (TV AV2 ?), while the DVD recvorder is set to AV1 (ntl source), what is shown on the TV screen ?


----------



## SISSOKO (16 Oct 2008)

TarfHead

I might be confusing the issue regarding my channel source my channels are DIGITAL NTL/UPC coming in on AV1 to watch tv set to AV1 and select through  NTL/UPC set top box.

I havent been able to record anything because i cant select what to
record as recorder wont program channels.

In the initial set up menu on recorder IRELAND is listed on analogue tuner
but not listed on digital tuner, does this matter?

Cant watch tv on AV2 just play dvd.

Do you think i'm hooking up cables incorrectly or is it the settings on the 
recorder that i have to get right.

Thanks


----------



## TarfHead (16 Oct 2008)

SISSOKO said:


> I havent been able to record anything because i cant select what to
> record as recorder wont program channels.


 
OK
If you have no analog channels (i.e. your only source of TV signal is the ntl/upc set-top box), then progamming/tuning channels on your DVD recorder can not be done. Your recorder is limited to recording whatever is coming into it by SCART cable, e.g. from the ntl/upc set-top box.

Recording from this source should be straightforward. You are, of course, limited by having a single source in that you cannot change channel on the ntl/upc set-top box, while the recording is in progress, unless you also want to record the channel change too.


----------



## SISSOKO (16 Oct 2008)

It looks like i'm over complicating the issue so , if my cables are correct 
and i press record on dvd it will record whatever channel is selected on 
set top box fair enough.

What i was looking for/expecting was a list of my channels on my recorder 
that i could select from to record...........DOH...........

Thats what i get for thinking too much..............................


----------

